# Bedienungsanleitung in deutsch für Lowrance X 91 gesucht



## Petrusautor (1. Februar 2003)

Habe gerade einen Fishfinder Lowrance X 91 bekommen. 
Frage: 
a) wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Gerät? (Einbau, handling, etc) 
b) wer hat eine deutschsprachige Bedienungsanleitung und kann sie mir gegen Kostenerstattung kurzzeitig überlassen oder kopieren?


----------



## Tiffy (4. Februar 2003)

Für so einen schönen Werbespruch hat man Dir noch nicht einmal ne deutsche Bedienungsanleitung und/oder ein paar Tips gegeben. Ist ja ein schwaches Bild  #d 

Kann da leider nicht mit dienen da ich SIMRAD User bin.


----------



## Klausi (4. Februar 2003)

Ich habe Dir eine PM geschickt #h


----------



## Petrusautor (4. Februar 2003)

Man kann nich alles haben     , aber was soll&acute;s, ich bin zufrieden. Das Teil hat mir wirklich noch gefehlt. Hoffe, dass ich nach der Pubertätspause nun bald ohne Tochter mit meinem Boot zur Ostsee gelange, wo ich das Ding einzusetzen gedenke. Dorsche - aufgepasst! Jetzt wird&acute;s ernst. Höhö!
Bin schon am Überlegen, mir da einen festen Liegeplatz zu mieten, weil das Boot nicht mehr trailerbar ist.
Und von uns aus ist es ja eigentlich mit dem Auto nur ein Katzensprung.
Auto Bremen-Kiel 3 Std.
Boot Bremen-Kiel 3 Tage


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (4. Februar 2003)

Hi,
Auf den Internetseiten von Lowrance kann man eigentlich alle Bedienungsanleitungen als PDF downloaden.

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Petrusautor (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo Ralf,
kenne nur die www.lowrance.com aus Amerika, und dort gibt es zwar alles, aber eben nur in englisch. Zumindest habe ich da nichts in deutsch gefunden. Aber danke für den Tip.


----------

